# fuel pump relay 2000 super duty v 10



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where the fuel pump relay is on a 2000 f350 with a v 10? The truck wont start and there is no pressure at the fuel rail.I want to make sure the relay is good before I pull the tank and change the pump.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Isn't on the side panel on the passenger floor?


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats the shut off


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

maybe this.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/896311-2003-f250-fuel-pump-relay-switch.html


----------

